# Tips for Police Academy



## rocksteady (5 Jul 2008)

Anyone have any tips before I head off to the academy?  What should I bring or do that they won't tell me beforehand?

Thanks


----------



## Teeps74 (5 Jul 2008)

If you are invited to a party at the _Blue Oyster_, it would be appropriate to wear leather.


----------



## Sig_Des (5 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> If you are invited to a party at the _Blue Oyster_, it would be appropriate to wear leather.



:rofl:


----------



## Shamrock (5 Jul 2008)

I'd say that, while there and throughout your career, don't forget for one instant that you're still a soldier.  Big M, big P, military police.


----------



## FastEddy (6 Jul 2008)

rocksteady said:
			
		

> Anyone have any tips before I head off to the academy?  What should I bring or do that they won't tell me beforehand?
> 
> Thanks




Yes, A Strong Body and a Open Mind, a good sense of humor might come in handy.

Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Poppa (6 Jul 2008)

Teeps74 said:
			
		

> If you are invited to a party at the _Blue Oyster_, it would be appropriate to wear leather.



I wish someone would have told me that.


----------

